# Alles nochmal ganz von vorne...



## Telk (17. Oktober 2008)

Also mir wurde der Pc neuinstalliert und jetzt installier ich Dablo2 und frage mich wer Bock auf ein Spiel im B-net hätte.

Ich spiel entweder irgend ne Sorc oder ne Trapse wenns sein muss.
Ich habe noch keine Ahnung wie sich ne Sorc spielt und bin auch noch nie über Mittte zweiter Akt rausgekommen


Ps:Suche auch noch jemanden zum spielen Warcraft 3 auch im B-net


----------



## Nightroad (17. Oktober 2008)

war 3 wäre ich vll zu motivieren
d2 mach ich imo ne pause
nach dem ich  3 trapsen  hölle ready sowie ne sorc hab
isses   etwas monoton also erst mal abkühlen ^^


----------



## tyria (18. Oktober 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> war 3 wäre ich vll zu motivieren
> d2 mach ich imo ne pause
> nach dem ich  3 trapsen  hölle ready sowie ne sorc hab
> isses   etwas monoton also erst mal abkühlen ^^




wer spielt denn 3 trapsen in einer ladder ? lol


----------



## Nightroad (19. Oktober 2008)

tyria schrieb:


> wer spielt denn 3 trapsen in einer ladder ? lol


jemand der vll mit  verschiedenen  freunden zockt
oder wer der  verschiedene skillungen macht ?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> jemand der vll mit  verschiedenen  freunden zockt
> oder wer der  verschiedene skillungen macht ?^^


/sign


----------



## Genetixx (19. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... bei normalem Diablo 2 mach ich mit. Lod funzt bei mir nicht weil mein Pc voll am Sack ist und ich erst zu Weihnachten einen neuen haben werde^^


----------



## Spyflander (19. Oktober 2008)

Genetixx schrieb:


> Hmm... bei normalem Diablo 2 mach ich mit. Lod funzt bei mir nicht weil mein Pc voll am Sack ist und ich erst zu Weihnachten einen neuen haben werde^^



lol was hast denn du für ne mühle^^ nen 486er??? lod läuft auf jedem 50 euro pc =)


----------



## Nick1414 (19. Oktober 2008)

@TE
Falls du mal Hilfe brauchst, hab noch nen Ladder Frenzy BB auf 83 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neu anfangen wär mir jetzt zu viel low lvl geschrammel^^
WC3 spiel ich auch, kannst mich ja mal anschreiben,
Accountnamen und D2 Charnamen bekommst per PM (:

Word


----------



## Genetixx (19. Oktober 2008)

Spyflander schrieb:


> lol was hast denn du für ne mühle^^ nen 486er??? lod läuft auf jedem 50 euro pc =)



Ja Entschuldigung das mein PC halt halb kaputt ist o..o  Also Herr Te was haltest du von normalen Diablo 2?


----------



## Telk (19. Oktober 2008)

Genetixx schrieb:


> Ja Entschuldigung das mein PC halt halb kaputt ist o..o  Also Herr Te was haltest du von normalen Diablo 2?


Ja is gut dann ab jetzt nur noch ohne Lod.

wie meinst du das einfach nur bis Kapitel 3?oder muss ich lod deinstallieren?


----------



## Genetixx (19. Oktober 2008)

Hä?


----------



## alaron (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich hatte bestimmt schon in 1 ladder 30 sorcs auf lvl 90 gespielt und ätliche andere klassen :<


----------

